# Snake bite victim Peter Grigg chooses Underbelly over hospital



## shellfisch (Apr 16, 2010)

*Published On:* 4-16-2010
*Source:* Herald Sun

PETER Grigg was not going to let a snake bite stop him watching the premiere of Australian crime drama Underbelly - The Golden Mile.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Fantazmic (Apr 16, 2010)

I think some people are a bit challenged by the logic of being in this world...........
I mean crime TV.....so important lol


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 16, 2010)

guess he was expecting lots of boobs like the last series


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Apr 16, 2010)

And he didn't realise there is always the Encore presentation


----------



## webcol (Apr 16, 2010)

what an idiot...


----------



## CoolSteve (Apr 16, 2010)

Lmao!!!


----------



## Australis (Apr 16, 2010)

Good size small eye.


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 16, 2010)

What a twat.


----------



## H.bitorquatus (Apr 16, 2010)

CodeRed said:


> guess he was expecting lots of boobs like the last series


 
poor guy was probably disapointed that he didn't go to hospital instead :lol:


----------



## Hooglabah (Apr 16, 2010)

wowee!!!


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 16, 2010)

CodeRed said:


> guess he was expecting lots of boobs like the last series



:lol: :lol: I know, major disappointment!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 16, 2010)

Australis said:


> Good size small eye.


Lol, some sort of record I think.


----------



## Origamislice (Apr 16, 2010)

hahaha, thats something you don't see everyday.


----------



## python_heath (Apr 16, 2010)

We'll it was a good show...


----------

